# Schaltzeichen



## tylerendicott (17 März 2022)

Moin zusammen,

ich hoffe, das richtige Forum erwischt zu haben.
Kann mir wer erklären, was das rot umrandete Schaltzeichen ist?


----------



## roboticBeet (17 März 2022)

Schau mal hier: IHK PAL Prüfung Teil 1 Automatisierungstechnik - FUP Symbol unklar

Das war so und so ähnlich zuletzt häufiger gefragt worden.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 März 2022)

Was ist denn gerade los mit diesem Zeichen? Jahrzehntelang hört man nichts davon und jetzt 3x in kürzester Zeit hintereinander 😂
Gibt es keine Tabellenbücher mehr?
Logik-Baustein mit Dreieck [Funktionsplan]
IHK PAL Prüfung Teil 1 Automatisierungstechnik - FUP Symbol unklar


----------



## JSEngineering (17 März 2022)

Naja, wenn alle gerade an den selben Übungsaufgaben rätseln   
Nur an Hand der Reihenfolge der Frager können wir jetzt hier feststellen, wer sich früh und wer sich spät vorbereitet


----------



## tylerendicott (17 März 2022)

dynamischer Eingang wirksam bei 0 auf 1

Also ist es einfach eine positive Flanke?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 März 2022)

tylerendicott schrieb:


> dynamischer Eingang wirksam bei 0 auf 1
> 
> Also ist es einfach eine positive Flanke?


Ja


----------



## tylerendicott (17 März 2022)

Okay, cool. Danke sehr!


----------

